# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  adVANce, strategic future initiative, and Vision Van, fully automated cargo space and integrated drones, Daimler AG, Stuttgart, Germany

## Airicist

Contributors:

Mercedes-Benz, Daimler AG

Matternet Inc.

Starship Technologies

Mercedes-Benz Vans

youtube.com/MercedesBenzVans

linkedin.com/company/mercedes-benz-vans

Head of Mercedes-Benz Vans,Daimler AG  - Volker Mornhinweg

----------


## Airicist

Robovan - future proof local delivery

Published on Sep 7, 2016




> Robovan - a partnership between Starship Technologies and Mercedes-Benz Vans.
> 
> ’Robovan’, the world's first transportation system that integrates specially-adapted vans with autonomous delivery robots to allow efficient delivery of goods in neighbourhoods.
> 
> Instead of completing door-to-door delivery, the vans will drive to pre-agreed locations to load and unload goods and then dispatch the robots in the final step for on-demand delivery. Upon making the customer delivery, the robots will autonomously find their way back to the van for re-loading.
> 
> Starship Technologies and Mercedes-Benz Vans entered a cooperation earlier this summer after studying the needs and requirements of their customers, with a view to offer customers unprecedented flexibility, convenience and control over their deliveries.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Are Mercedes-Benz's new Robovans the secret to saving your job from robots?"

by Nicole Kobie
September 7, 2016

----------


## Airicist

"New strategic future initiative adVANce and Vision Van: Mercedes-Benz Vans is presenting the van of the future: intelligent, interconnected and electric"

September 7, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Mercedes-Benz Vision VAN
September 7, 2016




> A new end-to-end system for last-mile delivery featuring a fully-automated cargo management system and integrated Matternet M2 drones.

----------


## Airicist

Mercedes-Benz - Vans & Drones




> Matternet M2 with precision landing on the roof of Mercedes-Benz Vans.

----------


## Airicist

Vans & Drones: The future of delivery

Published on Sep 14, 2016




> Efficient, fast and cost-effective. In cooperation with the Californian company Matternet, Mercedes-Benz Vans developed the solution for customers who need to receive their goods rapidly and reliably. For example, a drone delivers spare parts to the destination in a matter of minutes. Safely and reliably, directly onto the roof of a Mercedes-Benz van.

----------


## Airicist

Vans & Robots: Efficient delivery with the mothership concept

Published on Sep 16, 2016




> Nowadays customers can order online with only a few clicks. However, they are also becoming more demanding in terms of the delivery time. Handling this challenge has become almost impossible with conventional transport systems. The Mothership concept from Mercedes-Benz Vans and Starship offers an efficient and environmentally friendly solution. An automated cargo system combined with autonomous delivery robots ensures that customers will receive their orders rapidly and reliably in future.

----------


## Airicist

Get connected – the future of transportation with Mercedes-Benz Vans

Published on Jan 31, 2017




> Mercedes-Benz is concerned with developments in the areas of transportation, logistics, smart technologies and connectivity, which is clearly manifested in the revolutionary ‘Vision Van’ study. The worlds of work and life are becoming increasingly more networked and controllable using a smartphone.

----------


## Airicist

Vans & Robots – small delivery robots out of the Sprinter

Published on Sep 8, 2017




> Actually, everything looks normal: Employees of the Daimler plant in Stuttgart-Untertürkheim are pouring out to the campus, enjoying their lunch break. But today a stranger is among their midst – 6D63, a small delivery robot. Its mission is to revolutionize logistics on the last mile. Behind this is a joint project by Mercedes-Benz Vans and Starship Technologies: A modified Sprinter model holding up to eight delivery robots capable of delivering parcels independently. This means a substantial increase in efficiency, not only for the delivery company, but also for customers because they will be able to decide exactly when and where they want to receive their parcel. Thanks to Mercedes-Benz, delivery robots like the 6D63 could soon become part of our everyday life.

----------


## Airicist

Vans & Drones as an innovative delivery concept

Published on Sep 29, 2017




> More and more people tend to order goods online: To make sure customers will get their purchases right on time or even faster, Mercedes-Benz, US drone systems developer Matternat and Swiss online marketplace Siroop initiated the joint project „Vans and Drones“. By combining vans as mobile landing platforms and drones as deliverer, it can be possible to achieve an order within only one day. This unique concept is being tested in Zurich to detect its’ efficiency and acceptance by customers. Heart of the concept ist to mainly avoid traffic jams during the delivery process – the drone flies the product to the van, that eventually supplies the order on the last mile.


"Mercedes-Benz kicks off drone delivery pilot in Zurich"

by Darrell Etherington
September 28, 2017 

"Switzerland’s new autonomous drone network just completed its first delivery"
Coffee anyone?

by Andrew J. Hawkins
September 28, 2017

----------

